# Sunburn?



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

One of my girls with a lot of whiite on her face has a really pink bridge of her nose. Should I worry about sunburn if her fur is too thin? If so, would I put on regular sunscreen?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use baby sun screen on my light dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I too use baby sunscreen if the dogs are going to be out all day like at a dog show. If it is just around the back yard I wouldn't worry if they have plenty of shade. 
If you do not see the dog getting a sunburn no worries. I think the exception is when you see sun burns appearing then you have to take action.
Example, when I got Dixie she was on a chain set up with only shade in her barrel house and she spent most of her time laying in the sun. her poor ears were always sunburned and crusty. When I bought her I put her in a all shade dog run and it finally cleared up. Now she can do in a run with part shade and not get burned because she has somewhere to hide from the sun and I do not have that issue. Crush, Vixen, Tasha, and Dixie are very light and can get sunburned but they live in dogs runs with half shade and I do not have a problem with them.

Now if I go to agility and the dogs are out in the sun all day I will put some on the nose and ears so they do not get burned. The sun is horrible here!

Hope that helps


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Baby sunscreen cause they lick it off


----------

